# It's almost spring deer season



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

:? It's almost that time of year. Spring is coming. To me that means keeping deer out of my lawn and gardens. I have been doing well with rotating repellents but it's always this time of year with spring rains and my work schedule when I'll miss a day or two to spray and the deer don't miss the opportunity to come in and eat new growth on plants. I've learned that deer resistant definitely doesn't mean deer proof. I've witnessed them eat sword like yucca to the ground! A tall fence isn't an option ( HOA). Just wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks they'd like to share to keep deer damage at a minimum! Thanks


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Motion activated lights, or something like those gadgets that I always see around Christmas time that scare people when they sense movement?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a deer problem. I'm curious about what repellents your using and rotating. I use liquid fence and it works well but like you said you can not miss a day. I usually spray about every third day or more.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I've had luck with liquid fence and plantskydd. Plantskydd is made from pig blood. It will temporarily stain plants. Last year I had the best luck with Bobbex. Bobbex so far has worked to best for me. I do try to rotate repellents throughout the growing season.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Milorganite helps early in they year but I'm pretty sure the deer get used to smelling it and get used to it in late spring early summer.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

How often do you spray the bobbex? Do you spray it in a back pack sprayer or hand 1 gallon can? What's your deer weapon of choice?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> What's your deer weapon of choice?


Bow and arrow?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

My wife won't let me shoot them. I throw rocks at them. I never hit them because I can never get close enough.

I'd prefer to have my way with them with a bb gun.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> My wife won't let me shoot them. I throw rocks at them. I never hit them because I can never get close enough.
> 
> I'd prefer to have my way with them with a bb gun.


Those who use reel mowers shall not throw rocks


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I won't admit to using a B.B. gun, but let's just say I've seen it work if you catch them in the act. I use the Bobbex at least 1-2 times a week with either the handheld sprayer or a small hand can.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok. For the last week deer have been in my yard in the same spot in the lawn almost every day. Of course now I have some lawn damage. The damage will repair itself once temps rise but it's annoying. So today I bought some Irish spring soap bars. I used an old cheese grater and grated down three bars and spread it around the yard but mostly in that one area. I'll try and update if I see any decrease in deer activity.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Just an update for those who are interested. Since I put the shredded Irish Spring soap around my yard I haven't seen one deer browsing in my lawn or flower beds! Not sure if it's coincidence but I find it very interesting so far. The only two times I've seen deer within 30 ft of my property line was when a group of them (10-12) came close but then turned around and left. The second time I saw a stray dog chase about 5 through the yard! I will continue to monitor and hope for the best This upcoming spring.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

mmacejko said:


> Just an update for those who are interested. Since I put the shredded Irish Spring soap around my yard I haven't seen one deer browsing in my lawn or flower beds! Not sure if it's coincidence but I find it very interesting so far. The only two times I've seen deer within 30 ft of my property line was when a group of them (10-12) came close but then turned around and left. The second time I saw a stray dog chase about 5 through the yard! I will continue to monitor and hope for the best This upcoming Irish Spring.


FTFY

Glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I know it's an old post, but I just ordered a half-gallon of Bobbex. Does it have to be sprayed on the whole lawn? The deers are having a feast in my backyard.
@mmacejko I'll try the Irish Spring too.


----------



## radiomix (May 18, 2020)

mmacejko said:


> Milorganite helps early in they year but I'm pretty sure the deer get used to smelling it and get used to it in late spring early summer.


How often do you put it out? I find that putting a little around the plants I want to keep them away from every 2 or 3 weeks keeps them away all season long. If I forget and go to long I can see evidence of the nibbling the plants.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

So does Bobbex work or not? I'm also seeing Deer Scram at SiteOne? These products are not cheap so I would love to know what repellent actually works.


----------

